# Say hello to my little friend, The Harbor Freight 4oz. Detail Spray Gun.



## a1Jim

Hi Douglas
Thanks for the review. I've been buying HF hvlp guns for some time, They are priced so low it's hard to believe their any good but they work great. I haven't found the need for a little detail gun but I'm glad to know their good too.


----------



## longgone

Douglas…I bought the same one at HF a while back and as you said it ain't bad for the cheap price…if it isn't any good just toss it. I don't do alot of spraying lately but it did do the job the one time I used it…so I figure I got my moneys worth. Most of my work now is smal boxes and I use spray cans for that since I don't want to clean a spray gun after only needing it for 15-20 seconds of spraying.


----------



## CharlieM1958

Say hello to my little friend? I'll bet you used that line on dates at the drive-in back in high school. 

Seriously, though…. it sounds like it's got everything my $40 gun from Woodcraft has. Good deal!


----------



## Radish

Charlie, it was a quote from the 1983 movie, Scarface, but you can't do precision work with a sledge hammer. Just sayin'. ;^D


----------



## Kentuk55

thnx for the review Douglas. tis good info to know. HF does have some good stuff, and they have gotten better at a lotta o their stuff it seems.


----------



## crashn

I have even gotten mine to spray thinned house latex. I sprayed lite and it took several coats, but it came out great!


----------



## ChuckC

I was just thinking about getting this gun. Thanks for the review!


----------



## Dusty56

Thanks for the nice review , Douglas : )


----------



## Radish

You guys are welcome. Good seeing you around Dusty!


----------



## pintodeluxe

Woodcraft also has some nice, low priced Woodriver gravity-feed HVLP guns. One 20 oz, and another small detail gun that sell for about $30 each. I have found them comparable to the excellent P.C. gravity feed gun, except they do not include an air regulator.


----------



## Dusty56

Always here to admire your talents , my friend : )
Have a great evening !


----------



## Martyroc

Hi Douglas, I purchase the same gun about a year ago, only used it twice which is more than I purchased it for. The price was cheap enough I, like you figured, if it didn't work, it wasn't a big expense and I would just return it. K great little unit for the money, I am warming up to some HF tools, not all, but I have been pleasantly surprised with almost all of them that I have purchased. Thanks for the review.


----------



## DocK16

Nice lil friend Dougy…...JU WANT SUMMA DIS?


----------



## toddc

I will be looking forward to your thoughts after using it a while.

I just have a really hard time bringing myself to go in the local HF store. I have seen some guys show up on the job site with HF tools and they have not been very impressive. And I have seen them poop out on the job.

Once a HF D-Handle drill puked out just as we started to mix a custom bag of grout that had been special ordered. If I had not had mine in the truck it would have been a heck of a time mixing it. Especially since the guy dumped the whole bag in the bucket.

I am just afraid to take my chances on the power tools. But the sprayer looks just like something at Lowe's or Home Depot only a different color.


----------



## Radish

Doc for the win! Great Tony Montana impersonation.

Todd- First off, howdy, say hi to your missus for Pam and I. 
I'm with you about anything with windings. Thus far after a whole day of shooting shellac, I'm impressed. All the controls are functional and responsive, no leaking, atomizes really well with the 0.6 needle/nozzle. The stainless cup's cap (say that five times fast before your first cup of coffee) isn't threaded, but it is a tight fit. Swivel at cup swivels on the threading that holds the cup to the gun - a jamb nut arrangement would be a bit more positive, but hey -13 bucks.

If they had a pinner I would try that too, maybe pneumatics aren't so bad. I always like their prices for throwaway stuff; acid brushes, chip brushes, nitrile gloves.


----------



## BinghamtonEd

Douglas, I would be very interested to see some pictures of the results from this gun. I have wanted to try spraying shellac, but don't have a gun. I do have a large compressor and regulator that have up until now seen only mechanic work, perhaps it is time for them to try something new. Sounds like this may be a good starter gun?


----------



## timbit2006

I'll be pickup up one of these tomorrow. Only I cannot get it from HF as I live in Canada so it will be from Princess Auto. The one I am getting has a few design changes like a gold colour case and some of the nuts relocated but it does say K3 on it like the HF version. If it craps out, Princess Auto has a good return policy.
Thanks for the review.


----------



## Radish

BinghamtonEd, I just posted a box sprayed with the little guy. Probably could have left it "off the gun", but I almost rub out finishes so the sheen isn't so plastic-y. It certainly doesn't disassemble like my PC gun, many small parts. I just pulled the air horn and dropped the whole front end of the gun in denatured alcohol (methylated spirits for the UK/Anzac woodworkers) overnight, plus spraying it after finishing with shellac.


----------



## b2rtch

Greg
" Every step of any project should be considered your masterpiece if you want the finished product to reflect the quality of your work."

I need to remember and to apply that in my work more often.

My #1 problem is that I always want to be done with the project even before I start.

While traveling my wife enjoys the travel and the driving. 
I want to be "there" even before we live the house.


----------

